# Mal



## Blogwitch (Feb 2, 2012)

To the few of you who knew us privately and knew the real reasons behind me not being so active on the site for a while, and to save me having to thank you all individually for your support over the difficult time we have been through over the last few months, I would just like to say a great big thank you for your understanding and undying support.

I have the sad duty to inform you that Mal left us very peacefully late this morning, while I held her tight. 

I fought with the authorities to have her at home to be amongst friends for the last two weeks, as was her wish, after spending the whole of Christmas and New Year in hospital. I called all her long time friends last night, and they came to wish her a fond goodbye, with much merriment going on, even though Mal was most probably, by this time, unaware of what was going on.

Thank you again my friends.


John


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 2, 2012)

John---I am sorry for your loss.----Brian


----------



## cfellows (Feb 2, 2012)

John, I'm so sorry. I can only imagine how painful this must be for you.

Please know my thoughts are with you.

Chuck


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Feb 2, 2012)

John,

I am very sorry for your loss.

Bob


----------



## Groomengineering (Feb 2, 2012)

My deepest condolences John.

Jeff


----------



## mklotz (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry, John. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## 1Kenny (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear this John. My she rest in peace.

Kenny


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss John...with deepest sympathy.

Bill


----------



## joe d (Feb 2, 2012)

John

Very sad news. You have my deepest sympathy.

Joe


----------



## vcutajar (Feb 2, 2012)

John

I am very sorry for your loss. My condolences.

Vince


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 2, 2012)

John,

My deepest sympathies to you. I am sad for your loss.

Eric


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 2, 2012)

Very sorry to hear your news John. I wish you well.

Vic.


----------



## Dave G (Feb 2, 2012)

John, Very sorry to hear of your loss. It must be very difficult for you, all thoughts are with you, Dave


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 2, 2012)

John, I am so sorry for your loss. 

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mere words will not replace your loss john but know this, "Blessed are those that walk among angels" and most certainly that is what your beloved Mal is doing now. Take comfort my friend in the knowledge that we share your sadness and may the good Lord lift up your heart. Peace be with you.

BC1
Jim


----------



## arnoldb (Feb 2, 2012)

John, I'm really sad to hear this news.

My heartfelt condolences to you and your family.

Arnold


----------



## spuddevans (Feb 2, 2012)

John, I join with all the others in expressing my condolences, though I cannot say I know what you are going through, nor I suppose can anyone truly know, but my thoughts and sympathies are with you and your family at this time.

May you find some small comfort in knowing that Mal is no longer in any pain, nor suffering anymore.


Please be assured of our best wishes,


Tim


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 2, 2012)

John, My deepest sympathies on your loss.

 Words alone seem so inadequate in a time like this. Just know our hearts are with you.


  Ron


----------



## dsquire (Feb 2, 2012)

John

I am sorry to hear of her passing. You have my deepest sympathies. May she rest in peace.

Don


----------



## steamer (Feb 2, 2012)

John, my deepest condolences on the loss of Mal. I hope you find comfort in the fact that she was with friends and those who loved her and whom were loved by her.

You know where I am John....anytime.

With Deep condolences,
Dave


----------



## gmac (Feb 2, 2012)

John;
Sorry to hear of your loss. We have been going thru similar sadness here so I can understand your pain. Sincere condolences.
Garry


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 2, 2012)

John,
My heartfelt condolences. 
George


----------



## lordedmond (Feb 2, 2012)

John

Very sad news , I have no words to express my feelings at your loss


With Deep condolences


Stuart & Linda


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Feb 2, 2012)

John-

This will be a difficult adjustment for you, such a large void has been left in your life, but I know you can find a way to move forward and reach some level of peace in your life.

Our thoughts are with you, we wish you the best in life in the years to come.


----------



## dparker (Feb 2, 2012)

John: May the Lord bless you and yours with peace and understanding, the position of caretaker is very stressful and may you rebuild your strength and have the knowledge that She is beyond pain and suffering.  I wish you fond remembrances and a urge to continue in your activities with the help of your friends here and elsewhere to ease your pain of loss. Now it is time to be aware of your needs of health and spirit and take the time for your grief but also be mindful of your own health. It is a very good start for you to notify us so we can show our concern and high regard we hold for you.
I want to thank you for all you have done for us (and me) by your posts of projects and machining tips even though you were in the midst of your own trials and tribulations. Your imparted knowledge has reached all the corners of the Earth and we do appreciate it! 
Thank You----don parker--Portland, Oregon USA


----------



## rleete (Feb 2, 2012)

John,

My heart goes out to you. I extend to you my deepest sympathies.

Roger


----------



## Stilldrillin (Feb 2, 2012)

John.
We are so very sorry to hear your sad news.

Don't have the words...... But, our thoughts are with you.

David and Christine.


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 2, 2012)

John;
Sorry to hear of your loss of Mal.

Many of us here on HMEM have been through similar circumstances and feel your pain first hand. Just as you have helped us in many ways over the years we are here to help you through this period of adjustment in any way we can. Sometimes just a friendly voice in the night helps. Let us help you in any way we can. 

Take care of yourself.

Your friend,
Gail in NM


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 2, 2012)

John,

My sincerest condolences to you during this very hard time.
You did a wonderful thing of having all of Mal's friends present to say their farewells.

You are and have always been a driving force to make us think for ourselves.
Now it is your turn to accept our thoughts and prayers during this time of mourning.

Andrew


----------



## John Rudd (Feb 2, 2012)

John,
What can be said that already hasn't...?

I'm sorry for your loss and the pain it must cause at this time...

My deepest and sincerest condolences to you..

Please take of yourself...

John


----------



## crankshafter (Feb 2, 2012)

John.
My thoughts are with you and your family.

CS


----------



## mgbrv8 (Feb 2, 2012)

You have my deepest condolences 

David Hetrick


----------



## Foozer (Feb 2, 2012)

Your a good man to see that her desire to be at home was fulfilled.

Robert


----------



## MachineTom (Feb 2, 2012)

John, so sad to hear of the passing of Mal. The saddest part of life is the passing of our family and friends. Last week we buried my younger sister, this past Monday marked the day 6 years ago that I held my Dad as he took his last breath. 

Your memories will never fade, but time will soften the pain of your loss.

Tom


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 2, 2012)

John

Very sorry to hear that Mal is no longer with you. 

You have my sympathies at this sad time. 

Dave BC


----------



## tel (Feb 2, 2012)

Deepest condolences from me as well John, over time I think we have all come to know just how much Mal meant to you. Remember you have friends!


----------



## modeng2000 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you for letting us know of Mal's passing. Take comfort that she is now at peace.

John


----------



## Peter. (Feb 2, 2012)

My condolences John. Keep your friends close at this trying time.

Pete.


----------



## Ken I (Feb 2, 2012)

John, my sincere condolences on your loss.

My thoughts are with you.

Ken


----------



## rudydubya (Feb 2, 2012)

So very sorry to hear of your loss.

Rudy


----------



## fcheslop (Feb 2, 2012)

John ,Sorry to hear of you're loss our sincere condolences to you and you're family.
Frazer


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 2, 2012)

John, 

I'm sorry to hear about the death of Mal. You have my deepest sympathy and condolence on your loss. 

-dennis


----------



## rake60 (Feb 2, 2012)

John,

Our thoughts and condolences as well.

Rick


----------



## dalem9 (Feb 2, 2012)

John So sorry for your lose . I brough my Mom home to do the same , And am very glad that we did I was with her when she left this world and would not want it to have been any differant . Dale


----------



## Sshire (Feb 2, 2012)

Bog
My deepest condolences. 
The loss can only be tempered by the time you had together.
Best
Stan


----------



## metalmad (Feb 2, 2012)

John
I am so sorry to hear about Mal and my thoughts and prayers are with you both.
She has left all the pain behind now and is at peace.
You have helped people from every corner of the Earth and this morning John, we all stand behind you.
Pete in Australia


----------



## Captain Jerry (Feb 2, 2012)

John

Please accept my sincere condolences. You are in my thoughts. Honor Mal's memory and take care of yourself.

Jerry


----------



## chucketn (Feb 2, 2012)

John, 
May I add my condolences, my thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.
Chuck in E. TN


----------



## hitandmissman (Feb 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear that John. Take care.


----------



## ref1ection (Feb 2, 2012)

So very sorry to hear of your loss.

Ray


----------



## pete (Feb 2, 2012)

John,
Mere words just don't describe what I'm trying to convey, But for what the words are worth, You have my deepest sympathy.

Pete


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, John. I don't have the words, my friend. You will surly be in my thoughts.

Dean


----------



## ksouers (Feb 2, 2012)

John,
I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Please accept my condolences, as well.

Kevin


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Feb 2, 2012)

John

I am very sorry for your loss. My condolences and deepest sympathy.

Ralph


----------



## lugnut (Feb 2, 2012)

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Maryak (Feb 3, 2012)

John,

My sincere condolences to you on Mal's passing.

Kind Regards
Bob


----------



## bezalel2000 (Feb 3, 2012)

John

I'm saddened by you loss yet I celebrate your victory against the authorities for Mal to be at home as She wanted it.

You have my support and prayers.

Bez


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 3, 2012)

Take care of yourself. You are in our prayers.
Tin


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 3, 2012)

it is very sad to hear this news john, take care.

chuck


----------



## bambata42 (Feb 3, 2012)

May the Lord give you courage to face difficult times like this. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## bronson (Feb 3, 2012)

John


Sorry for your loss. Best wishes go out to you and your family at this time.
Bronson.


----------



## ShopShoe (Feb 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss. My condolences. Take Care of yourself.

--ShopShoe


----------



## woodchip85 (Feb 3, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family John. 
I was given this poem by a friend after losing my grandad, it braught me comfort.  

       I am standing upon the seashore.
A ship at my side spreads her white sails to the morning breeze 
         and starts for the blue ocean.
      She is an object of beauty and strength, 
    and I stand and watch until at last she hangs, 
          like a speck of white cloud 
just where the sea and sky come down to mingle with each other. 
         Then someone at my side says, 
             " There she goes! "

               Gone where?

         Gone from my sight . . . that is all.

      She is just as large in mast and hull and spar 
         as she was when she left my side, 
    and just as able to bear her load of living freight 
          to the place of destination.

      Her diminished size is in me, not in her.

          And just at the moment 
       when someone at my side says, 
           " There she goes! " 
     there are other eyes watching her coming . . . 
  and other voices ready to take up the glad shout . . . 

             " Here she comes! "

                         Henry van Dyke (1852 - 1933)


----------



## kellswaterri (Feb 3, 2012)

Our thoughts are with you at this sad time.
                             John.


----------



## Harold Lee (Feb 3, 2012)

John - I am very sorry for your loss. Please know that you are in many thoughts and prayers.

Harold


----------



## DennisWA (Feb 3, 2012)

John....My sincere condolences on your loss. 

Dennis


----------



## RMO (Feb 3, 2012)

Please accept my deepest sympathy. You have been inspiring to me. My heart goes out to you in this time of sorrow.

Mike
Idaho, USA


----------



## krv3000 (Feb 3, 2012)

John my deepest sympathy. from me and my famaley  bob


----------



## kvom (Feb 3, 2012)

Add my condolences to all the others.


----------



## Antman (Feb 3, 2012)

I am so sorry.
   Ant


----------



## hopeless (Feb 3, 2012)

condolences John 
Pete


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 3, 2012)

I honestly can't take in all the heartfelt condolences that you have shown to me.

I was not after such things, I was just trying to inform the people who have come into our lives through this site and knew us personally, that Mal was at rest. But you have all shown that it is more than that, you are really a bunch of down to earth people who really do care about peoples feelings.

I will just tell you one thing.

During the hard times I was going through, I used this site as a way to keep myself from climbing up the walls. Even though I couldn't contribute much on the build or showing side, I did try to keep myself going by attempting to help as much as I could by maybe pointing people in the right directions, rather than showing them. 
Maybe it was being selfish on my part, but it did get me through my anguish and my feelings of helplessness.

Now, hopefully, when my grief subsides, and I feel well enough to get back into my workshop, I will start to contribute more on the physical side, to repay back some what you have done for me.


Mal will be leaving us bodily on Valentines day, 14th February, and I have just finished writing and planning her parting.

I am not a religious person in any way shape or form, but if you don't mind, I will show you the final words of her service that I have chosen, and I hope it sums Marilyn up perfectly, whether religious or not.


She Is Gone

                          You can shed tears that she is gone 
                         Or you can smile because she has lived 
                   You can close your eyes and pray that she will come back 
                    Or you can open your eyes and see all that she has left 
                      Your heart can be empty because you can't see her 
                        Or you can be full of the love that you shared 
                    You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday 
                    Or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday 
                       You can remember her and only that she is gone 
                       Or you can cherish her memory and let it live on 
                  You can cry and close your mind, be empty and turn your back 
               Or you can do what she would want: smile, open your eyes, love and go on. 


Thank you everyone.

I will be back, hopefully sooner rather than later.

John


----------

